# best oil



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

what type of oil are you guys running in your bikes? what brand and viscosity? 

is 10-w-40 the best stuff for my polaris or what is? thanks.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a oil thread with everyone opinions and types


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

honestly i looked. i couldn't find it. i thought there would be one. could you give me a link?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's the link:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1167


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

thanks dude


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I always use popo brand for the hubs and diff's. And just regular oil for the motor.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i'm going to try some amsoil 10-w-30 because i ride in the snow alot. and i do a lot of like 5 minute rides from my house to the neighbors.


----------

